# Planning a DNP cycle for a woman



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

How would I go about this? The wife is tempted by it and we've ordered DHacks 125mg and a tub of T3.

Would you start off with 125 EOD and build up? When should the T3 be taken and how much?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> How would I go about this? The wife is tempted by it and we've ordered DHacks 125mg and a tub of T3.
> 
> Would you start off with 125 EOD and build up? When should the T3 be taken and how much?


there's no difference between the male and female approach:

The original use of DNP for weight loss in the 1930s, was subject to a HUGE 100,000 person study by Cutter & Tainting:

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article....ticleid=246907

it was also used as part of an obestity treatment patent application in the USA, in the 80s:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%2...4,673,691).pdf

now you will note that in the 1930s use of DNP, the dose was 100mg/day, and in the 1980's Patent Application, the dose was alternating between 125mg and 250mg/day with 50-100mcg T3. In fact the last point is the most important- DNP IMMEDIATELY stops the conversion in your body of t4 (inactive) to t3 (active) thyroid hormone.

for those that don't understand that this happens immediately, see:

"...Dinitrophenol inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine"

from: http://www.eje-online.org/content/77/1/122.abstract

for those that don't understand what that means, put simply there is an enzyme called "deiodonase" which works by removing one Iodine molecule from t4 to make it the active form of thyroid, which is t3:

"...The thyroid hormones, triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4), are tyrosine-based hormones produced by the thyroid gland that are primarily responsible for regulation of metabolism. Iodine is necessary for the production of T3 and T4. A deficiency of iodine leads to decreased production of T3 and T4, enlarges the thyroid tissue and will cause the disease known as goitre. The major form of thyroid hormone in the blood is thyroxine (T4), which has a longer half-life than T3. The ratio of T4 to T3 released into the blood is roughly 20 to 1. T4 is converted to the active T3 (three to four times more potent than T4) within cells by deiodinases (5'-iodinase). These are further processed by decarboxylation and deiodination to produce iodothyronamine (T1a) and thyronamine (T0a). All three isoforms of the deiodinases are selenium-containing enzymes, thus dietary selenium is essential for T3 production."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone

the bolded part clearly states that the deiodenase enzyme converts t4 to t3; and the very first link shows that DNP stops this process because it interferes with the deiodenase enzymes....

So if you look at the lastest and best science available, you would:

1. use a low dose (100mg-250mg)

2. consider alternating 125/250mg

3. use 50-100mcg t3 while on DNP

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...125mg-dnp.html

Basically, even on a short cycle, you need to run T3.

ALso, be aware that many of the supposed "side effects" the USA based boards say are due to DNP, are really due to low T3:

Signs Of LOW T3:

Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

Constipation

Weight gain and water retention[10][11][12] not just related to DNP- the reason water retention stays after coming of DNP- takes 1-2 weeks for the T3 to return to normal

Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

Fatigue everyone thought that this was DNP...

Decreased sweating can cause the increase in core temp on DNP, since sweating is what cools you

Muscle cramps and joint pain often associated with DNP

Dry, itchy skin

Thin, brittle fingernails

Rapid thoughts

Depression

Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia) always thought to be due to DNP

Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

Elevated serum cholesterol

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothyroidism

you will notice that you may not feel cold, owing to the DNP, but fatigue (made worse with DNP- in fact the extreme fatigue from DNP use is primarily due to this!!), and lactation (ie t3 keeps prolactin at normal levels) are all issues you may face and blame AAS... when in fact its reduced t3.

be aware, that the decreased T3 happens IMMEDIATELY, as in from the first day- if the DNP is working on fat loss, its also working at stopping the conversion of t4 to t3.

Many of the "side effects" of DNP are actually down to the reduced T3- as an example, low t3 means you sweat less- yet sweating cools you (why you sweat with fever, and DNP); now if you can't sweat or sweat enough, your core temp rises- this has always been mooted on USA forums as a "danger" but they never understood that this was because of the T3 reduction....

In my books, if your run DNP without T3 supplementation, you are plain out and out stupid.... as you can see many of the "sides" of DNP are really related to the reduction of T3 when taking T3, not the DNP itself...

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...5mg-dnp-2.html

SUMMARY:

1. start at 125mg ED, along with 50mcg t3

2. after 1 week, alternate 125mg/250mg, and up T3 to 100mcg (assuming she had no bad reactions in the first week).

she can stay on like that until she loses the weight she wants; but not must be on a diet; as a woman about 1800cal pref low carb.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> How would I go about this? The wife is tempted by it and we've ordered DHacks 125mg and a tub of T3.
> 
> Would you start off with 125 EOD and build up? When should the T3 be taken and how much?


there's no difference between the male and female approach:

The original use of DNP for weight loss in the 1930s, was subject to a HUGE 100,000 person study by Cutter & Tainting:

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article....ticleid=246907

it was also used as part of an obestity treatment patent application in the USA, in the 80s:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%2...4,673,691).pdf

now you will note that in the 1930s use of DNP, the dose was 100mg/day, and in the 1980's Patent Application, the dose was alternating between 125mg and 250mg/day with 50-100mcg T3. In fact the last point is the most important- DNP IMMEDIATELY stops the conversion in your body of t4 (inactive) to t3 (active) thyroid hormone.

for those that don't understand that this happens immediately, see:

"...Dinitrophenol inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine"

from: http://www.eje-online.org/content/77/1/122.abstract

for those that don't understand what that means, put simply there is an enzyme called "deiodonase" which works by removing one Iodine molecule from t4 to make it the active form of thyroid, which is t3:

"...The thyroid hormones, triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4), are tyrosine-based hormones produced by the thyroid gland that are primarily responsible for regulation of metabolism. Iodine is necessary for the production of T3 and T4. A deficiency of iodine leads to decreased production of T3 and T4, enlarges the thyroid tissue and will cause the disease known as goitre. The major form of thyroid hormone in the blood is thyroxine (T4), which has a longer half-life than T3. The ratio of T4 to T3 released into the blood is roughly 20 to 1. T4 is converted to the active T3 (three to four times more potent than T4) within cells by deiodinases (5'-iodinase). These are further processed by decarboxylation and deiodination to produce iodothyronamine (T1a) and thyronamine (T0a). All three isoforms of the deiodinases are selenium-containing enzymes, thus dietary selenium is essential for T3 production."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone

the bolded part clearly states that the deiodenase enzyme converts t4 to t3; and the very first link shows that DNP stops this process because it interferes with the deiodenase enzymes....

So if you look at the lastest and best science available, you would:

1. use a low dose (100mg-250mg)

2. consider alternating 125/250mg

3. use 50-100mcg t3 while on DNP

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...125mg-dnp.html

Basically, even on a short cycle, you need to run T3.

ALso, be aware that many of the supposed "side effects" the USA based boards say are due to DNP, are really due to low T3:

Signs Of LOW T3:

Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

Constipation

Weight gain and water retention[10][11][12] not just related to DNP- the reason water retention stays after coming of DNP- takes 1-2 weeks for the T3 to return to normal

Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

Fatigue everyone thought that this was DNP...

Decreased sweating can cause the increase in core temp on DNP, since sweating is what cools you

Muscle cramps and joint pain often associated with DNP

Dry, itchy skin

Thin, brittle fingernails

Rapid thoughts

Depression

Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia) always thought to be due to DNP

Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

Elevated serum cholesterol

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothyroidism

you will notice that you may not feel cold, owing to the DNP, but fatigue (made worse with DNP- in fact the extreme fatigue from DNP use is primarily due to this!!), and lactation (ie t3 keeps prolactin at normal levels) are all issues you may face and blame AAS... when in fact its reduced t3.

be aware, that the decreased T3 happens IMMEDIATELY, as in from the first day- if the DNP is working on fat loss, its also working at stopping the conversion of t4 to t3.

Many of the "side effects" of DNP are actually down to the reduced T3- as an example, low t3 means you sweat less- yet sweating cools you (why you sweat with fever, and DNP); now if you can't sweat or sweat enough, your core temp rises- this has always been mooted on USA forums as a "danger" but they never understood that this was because of the T3 reduction....

In my books, if your run DNP without T3 supplementation, you are plain out and out stupid.... as you can see many of the "sides" of DNP are really related to the reduction of T3 when taking T3, not the DNP itself...

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...5mg-dnp-2.html

SUMMARY:

1. start at 125mg ED, along with 50mcg t3

2. after 1 week, alternate 125mg/250mg, and up T3 to 100mcg (assuming she had no bad reactions in the first week).

she can stay on like that until she loses the weight she wants; but not must be on a diet; as a woman about 1800cal pref low carb.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great post, thanks @ausbuilt. I was gonna tag you in my OP but I didn't want to keep bugging you. Should she take the T3 at the same time as the DNP? Does it make a difference what time of day she takes it, or is it fine to just take it with breakfast? One last question, is it gonna cause a problem taking it while she's on the contraceptive pill or any antibiotics? More specifically Cilest and Erythromycin?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

If taking dnp EOD should t3 still be took daily or just on the days of dnp

Great post by the way aus :thumbup:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Great post, thanks @ausbuilt. I was gonna tag you in my OP but I didn't want to keep bugging you. Should she take the T3 at the same time as the DNP? Does it make a difference what time of day she takes it, or is it fine to just take it with breakfast? One last question, is it gonna cause a problem taking it while she's on the contraceptive pill or any antibiotics? More specifically Cilest and Erythromycin?


T3- take first thing in the morning, empty stomach, no food for 20-30min if possible (affect absorption).

DNP- I recommend pre-bed; easier to cope with the heat if any, and the lethargy. If taking at any time, take it after some food- causes wicked acidity/reflux in most people on an empty stomach.

DNP makes your body burn through drugs faster too (hard to get ****ed on DNP); so the anti biotics and pill may be slightly less effective.

However, you've just brought up a major issue- the contraceptive pill holds a LOT of fat on a woman; either get her to get off the pill, or if thats inconvenient, consider something like depo-provera (1x shot in the ass every 3months) or other progesterone only contraceptive (by the way, deca at 100mg/week is an effective progesterone based contraceptive! LOL)

She should talk to her GP and say she finds oestrogen weight gain uncomfortable/ or pills inconvenient and ask for the progesterone shot; progesterone LOWERS water retention by the way... and holds no fat in women...



PLauGE said:


> If taking dnp EOD should t3 still be took daily or just on the days of dnp
> 
> Great post by the way aus :thumbup:


Take the T3 daily; your body doesnt just "turn on" production on the off-dnp days..


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> T3- take first thing in the morning, empty stomach, no food for 20-30min if possible (affect absorption).
> 
> DNP- I recommend pre-bed; easier to cope with the heat if any, and the lethargy. If taking at any time, take it after some food- causes wicked acidity/reflux in most people on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...


I asked her about the progesterone shot and she said that most people she's spoken to have said its fairly ineffective, and it's hard to change her mind when she's got it made up. She's got a few days to make her mind up on the DNP, cuz if she doesn't want it then I'm having it for my cut. I'll sit down tonight with the laptop and have a good read through the links you posted. Thanks again Aus.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> I asked her about the progesterone shot and she said that most people she's spoken to have said its fairly ineffective, and it's hard to change her mind when she's got it made up. She's got a few days to make her mind up on the DNP, cuz if she doesn't want it then I'm having it for my cut. I'll sit down tonight with the laptop and have a good read through the links you posted. Thanks again Aus.


I understand mate. For a start though she may be interested in reading this:

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/2281/birth-control-and-fat-loss/


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

@ausbuilt 1 more thing mate, should have asked this first really. Is it safe to take when she's allergic to amoxicillin and trimethoprim?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I understand mate. For a start though she may be interested in reading this:
> 
> http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/2281/birth-control-and-fat-loss/


Thanks mate, I'll pass this on to her.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Awsome Info Aus, Myself and the Missus are considering running a low dose cycle of DNP and T3.

Question regarding Women and the Pill or further information if anyone has it?

-You stated that its advised NOT to take the pill with DNP...so if one was to take the DNP at Night...10PM, then take the Pill at 10AM, so to leave a good 12H gap?

She has to continue with the pill at present, we have no option to change that.


----------

